# Navarre. pier



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Was out at the beach yesterday and took some pictures but they really didn't turnout so well but they are making nice progress.


----------



## WaterRat (Apr 2, 2009)

Do they have an opening date yet?


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

spoke with the engineer a few weeks ago...he said the pier is not designed specifically for fishing, it just has that capability. As i complained about the rail height, he said it will have handicapped areas with a lower rail.....good bye Pensacola beach, now i have no reason what so ever to go out there.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

> *WaterRat (1/4/2010)*Do they have an opening date yet?






They have aproved the 45ft extension and it will be the longest pier on the gulf coast at a bold 1545 feet. Opening sometime this year.


----------



## PorknBeans (Nov 21, 2007)

good to hear!


----------



## B.CARR (Feb 4, 2008)

cant wait !! its been 2 long!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Thank god I am getting the boat fixed and will no longer need Navarre Beach, it will be a NIGHTMARE ! Trash, crowds, glad I can now boat to private beaches.


----------



## dangermon (Nov 20, 2007)

This is great news about the extension. The real kicker will be the price??? Can they beat that one pier that over charges and has become a fishing country club???


----------

